# Where to buy SX OS? All the sites are not working anymore



## Tackskull (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi there,

I am looking to buy an SX OS license for my switch, but I am not finding any kind of way to buy it, it seems that all the websites related to it are down. Can somebody tell me some info on where to buy and why this sites are not working?


----------



## McBing (Sep 25, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, but why?


----------



## Tackskull (Sep 25, 2020)

I just want to change os on my switch, and sx os have more features


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 25, 2020)

Tackskull said:


> I just want to change os on my switch, and sx os have more features


What features? Except the .xci loading from hdd or sd card.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 25, 2020)

try ebay, there are two users that are selling license.


----------



## Krazyeye (Sep 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> What features? Except the .xci loading from hdd or sd card.


We are here to assist & help each other out. No need to criticize what CFW people are using; don't be a d!ck.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 25, 2020)

Krazyeye said:


> We are here to assist & help each other out. No need to criticize what CFW people are using; don't be a d!ck.


??? What is your problem? That from me up there was a serious question...so be quiet.


----------



## Krazyeye (Sep 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> ??? What is your problem? That from me up there was a serious question...so be quiet.


Read the OP question and see if your comment has answered it 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tackskull said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking to buy an SX OS license for my switch, but I am not finding any kind of way to buy it, it seems that all the websites related to it are down. Can somebody tell me some info on where to buy and why this sites are not working?


check team-xecuter.com
people from forum will be able to help you out, good luck.


----------



## f0li0 (Sep 25, 2020)

Krazyeye said:


> We are here to assist & help each other out. No need to criticize what CFW people are using; don't be a d!ck.


Nobody was criticising anybody.


----------



## HellaJvke (Sep 25, 2020)

imo only advantage to sx os is ease of use
ultimately paying for labeling and stolen quick scripts
as an sx os user id recommend to research each option, atmosphere is better for those who aim to tinker and use game patches/texture mods + media /overclocking
atmosphere requires other hardware / custom utility and often a computer, ive seen how it can quickly become tedious to setup
a friend of mine bricked their switch using atmosphere, ended up paying a scalper for a new switch lite during pandemic 
he was new to the scene...

there are advantages to both, and each come with their own start-up hurdles

ive gotten 2 switch pro units + os license from modchips direct, unfortunately modchips shutdown
heard rumors aliexpress has them, ebay does but can get pricey
search results can get filled with the little jig making it tough to find right item

best of luck


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> What features? Except the .xci loading from hdd or sd card.



It's funny how you ask a question and answer yourself in the same sentence. A bit over simplified. SXOS has USB loading. Not just HDD or SD loading. It works with Flash drives, HDD, Enclosures, SD readers SSD Even in handheld with an OTG cable or a USB-C HUB. I run SFII with 2 fight sticks and a 5TB HDD with a battery powered hub in tabletop mode.

XCI loading in itself is awesome too. No installs. 5-year olds can swap USB drives and EmuNANDs. They have their own setups. easy.


----------



## FONZD (Sep 25, 2020)

There is http://jeux-linker.com/20-pour-nintendo-switch, it's an authorized resseller.


----------



## Krazyeye (Sep 25, 2020)

HellaJvke said:


> imo only advantage to sx os is ease of use
> ultimately paying for labeling and stolen quick scripts
> as an sx os user id recommend to research each option, atmosphere is better for those who aim to tinker and use game patches/texture mods + media /overclocking
> atmosphere requires other hardware / custom utility and often a computer, ive seen how it can quickly become tedious to setup
> ...


_ultimately paying for labeling and stolen quick scripts  _-----> Was this really necessary??!


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 25, 2020)

He asked where to buy an sxos not to state your opinions.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 25, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> He asked where to buy an sxos not to state your opinions.


This. It's not a difficult question. I swear... Everytime a thread like this pops up, there's always the people who don't provide anything of value.

As mentioned, I'd check the Xecuter site. Sometimes (not always) they'll have live links.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 25, 2020)

Krazyeye said:


> _ultimately paying for labeling and stolen quick scripts  _-----> Was this really necessary??!


Haven't you thought that it's odd that so many things are broken on Mariko, for example LayeredFS doesn't even work. That's because they don't know how to fix the Atmosphere code they stole when it breaks on them, and they are clearly too incompetent to write their own code...


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 25, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> It's funny how you ask a question and answer yourself in the same sentence. A bit over simplified. SXOS has USB loading. Not just HDD or SD loading. It works with Flash drives, HDD, Enclosures, SD readers SSD Even in handheld with an OTG cable or a USB-C HUB. I run SFII with 2 fight sticks and a 5TB HDD with a battery powered hub in tabletop mode.
> 
> XCI loading in itself is awesome too. No installs. 5-year olds can swap USB drives and EmuNANDs. They have their own setups. easy.


But then we can use Atmosphère. It has no xci loading feature. But everything other works perfectly.


----------



## Naxster (Sep 25, 2020)

I've used both and i like Atmosphere more... But if you want to buy just go to their website and you will see all their resellers from all over the world (where it is available).


----------



## Cylent1 (Sep 25, 2020)

txswitch sells them!


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 25, 2020)

Naxster said:


> I've used both and i like Atmosphere more... But if you want to buy just go to their website and you will see all their resellers from all over the world (where it is available).



Cool!  Why? What feature do you like more about Atmosphere?  Besides free. Morality is not a feature neither is open source.  Unless of course YOU are actively modding Atmo to your whim.  Then open source is a feature.  They use the same EmuNAND so why do you choose to run the software that has missing features? (Atmo is missing XCI/USB) If you paid for SXOS already price isn't an issue and you probably have a HDD. In that case you render your HDD useless with Atmosphere.  Besides jumping on the bandwagon and being part of the club why do you like atmosphere better? Curious.

I saw some recent reseller (2020) links on reddit. I don't think I can link that sub here though....


----------



## JonC0 (Sep 26, 2020)

Where can I buy it?
Kosmos has stopped working, Atmosphere is not loading properly. I hope the paid service is free from such bugs. I want to play, not spend a few days repairing the console every few months.


----------



## HellaJvke (Sep 26, 2020)

JonC0 said:


> Where can I buy it?
> Kosmos has stopped working, Atmosphere is not loading properly. I hope the paid service is free from such bugs. I want to play, not spend a few days repairing the console every few months.


search the sx os website
if it doesnt show up in google try duckduckgo 
was getting blocked when i searched a few times they have a page on their official website to resellers
some other posts mentioned places earlier in the thread


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 26, 2020)

Naxster said:


> Daam! All I wrote is that I like Atmosphere more...
> 
> Who hurt your feelings? Did you really get THAT triggered?


You threw unnecessary input when you weren't asked for it like it's at all relevant. In the real world we call that spam.


----------



## Tackskull (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks you all guys for the answers, but the xecuter website is down. Each time I try to get in the site  a message says "impossible to connect"

edit: guys, I am using firefox as web browser, it looks like using another one (like chrome), the website it shows


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 27, 2020)

Naxster said:


> Daam! All I wrote is that I like Atmosphere more...
> 
> Who hurt your feelings? Did you really get THAT triggered?



Not triggered at all. Get a grip. I am asking you a real question. IF you use both (As have I) and you truly like Atmosphere better, then there must be a reason.  What is it?  I can point out a few features that SXOS has over atmosphere. IF you already paid for it the price is not an issue.  If you can't code then open source is not an issue. To make the statement you like something better I thought you had a reason besides trying to jump on the bandwagon. I was hoping you are someone that had a REAL OPINION. It seems you were just trying to confuse the issue and sabotage a SXOS friendly thread like all the other clowns.



Memoir said:


> You threw unnecessary input when you weren't asked for it like it's at all relevant. In the real world we call that spam.



THIS.  Thank you.


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 27, 2020)

JonC0 said:


> Where can I buy it?
> Kosmos has stopped working, Atmosphere is not loading properly. I hope the paid service is free from such bugs. I want to play, not spend a few days repairing the console every few months.



You shouldn't be repairing anything every few months. Do you mean because a new system update came out? If that's the case then you'll find SX is usually a little behind on the firmware fixes. Most of the time they just steal atmosphere's fix. There was instances where they didn't. I am happy to help get Atmosphere running properly. PM if you like.

 If you are talking about when Ninty posts a new system version and you have to update.Atmosphere, get sigpatches then with SXOS,you still update have to SXOS and the Nintendo update too. No sig patches and SXOS does have an option to update SXOS from within the software so you can do it without a PC. Atmosphere doesn't have this built in but If updating Atmosphere is the issue then try the AIO updater. You can update atmosphere, Hekate, sigpatches as well as some of the packaged solutions (Deep Sea or what not) to the latest version without a PC.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/aio-swi...w-and-cheats-directly-from-the-switch.574043/

If easy updating is the only reason, *don't buy SXOS. *I got it when it was the only solution.  I really don't see why anyone would buy SXOS these days* unless you want a massive amount of games on an external drive(HDD,SSD) *or maybe if you have a ton of kids so they can have their own flash/hdd/ssd that can be hot swapped. USB/XCI loading IS the only real advantage. Other than that you might have exaggerated expectations of SXOS. They are a bit more user friendly overall but they are usually a bit late to the party when it comes to updates and hot fixes.





Tackskull said:


> Thanks you all guys for the answers, but the xecuter website is down. Each time I try to get in the site  a message says "impossible to connect"
> 
> edit: guys, I am using firefox as web browser, it looks like using another one (like chrome), the website it shows



Did you find it?  If you did, please link something to help the next person avoid the trolls on here.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 27, 2020)

FONZD said:


> There is -snip- it's an authorized resseller.


please be kind enough to remove that link cause SXOS has the keys hardcoded (look up illegal prime)  we can give a suggestion just not too spacific (I might be wrong here but ik we can't link to the boot.dat for that reason) anyways cause of bowser and his koopa goons er lawyers it's becoming increasingly dificult to get your hands on sx os a little off topic i worry for atmos because of the C&D of dragon injector of that happens imagine if they go after the atmos crew too?


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 27, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> please be kind enough to remove that link cause SXOS has the keys hardcoded (look up illegal prime)  we can give a suggestion just not too spacific (I might be wrong here but ik we can't link to the boot.dat for that reason) anyways cause of bowser and his koopa goons er lawyers it's becoming increasingly dificult to get your hands on sx os a little off topic i worry for atmos because of the C&D of dragon injector of that happens imagine if they go after the atmos crew too?



That link was just for a store to purchase flashcards and such. The boot.dat wasn't on that page. IDK if the temp likes shop links lately but I don't see any actual SXOS software there. They sell keys. HumbleBundle does too. There used to be shoptemp and there are links thrown around all the time to purchase stuff here. Even SXOS. So I doubt the included ink is an issue at all.  Unless there is a ban on shops that sell flashcards. Who knows. There used to be roms on the front page when I first joined. A flash card shop too.  That sure changed. Wish I had that old account still. A mod will know. Are you a mod? Ask a mod. I don't think you know


----------



## Tackskull (Sep 27, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> Did you find it?  If you did, please link something to help the next person avoid the trolls on here.



Using Chrome I am able to get in the xecuter official website http://xecuter-sxos.com/en/ , the roblem is that if I click on "shop", another error appear "error 404, page not found"


----------



## Naxster (Sep 27, 2020)

Memoir said:


> You threw unnecessary input when you weren't asked for it like it's at all relevant. In the real world we call that spam.


No, in the real world we call that opinion... Look it up. 

And I also wrote where OP could buy SXOS, so that wasn't unnecessary info at all...

And we get it you are a SXOS fanboy. So I'm not going to reply anymore, because this is going nowhere. Kthxbyeeee!


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 27, 2020)

Here OP

https://www.nds-card.com/

They were the official gbatemp flashcard reseller.


----------



## Loicmodif00 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello, could someone private message me a purchase link for a license


----------



## homek1978 (Dec 23, 2020)

I am also looking for a way to buy.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 23, 2020)

Krazyeye said:


> We are here to assist & help each other out. No need to criticize what CFW people are using; don't be a d!ck.




the Nintendo scene is going the way of the xbox scene, people want to force their opinion as to what others should do, buy, and what code they should be running on  a bunch of sand

if you do anything that goes against this bandwagon, people want to rage and troll


----------



## rave43 (Jan 20, 2021)

mikefor20 said:


> Here OP
> 
> 
> They were the official gbatemp flashcard reseller.


Thank you! I wasn't looking for SX but found something else i needed.


----------



## angrynewraze (Apr 2, 2021)

I too need a license for sxos now. Any shops selling sxos licenses?


----------



## MissShuwa (Jun 16, 2021)

is here a way t o get a license?


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 16, 2021)

Never used it (I use atmos) but maybe this will help: https://github.com/chronoss09/Licence-SXOS-GRATUITE


----------



## tabzer (Jun 16, 2021)

MissShuwa said:


> is here a way t o get a license?



This is the thread where such tools as @zxr750j mentioned originated from:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/hack-sxos.582831/

*Snip*


----------

